# IBS clinical issue's with DR Drossman



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

From the IFFGD and Dr DrossmanClinical issues with IBSAdapted from a radio interview conducted by Bob Enteen, host of Living Without Limits, with Douglas Drossman, MD, UNC Center for Functional GI and Motility Disorders at Chapel Hill North Carolina In this article, which appeared in the Spring 2000 issue of Participate, Dr.Drossman answers many questions about the etiology, prevalence, and treatment of irritable bowel syndrome in a very informative interview. The mind-body connection, managed health care, and education about functional GI disorders are just a few of the topic that are discussed. http://www.aboutibs.org/article%20enteen.html ------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

